# Deformed Mouse?



## allym1204 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

So today me and my wonderful and kind boyfriend went to the pet store and he (who has spinal issues himself) saw this little tiny mouse in a cage who seems to have something a bit wonky with her spine (too "arched"). She moves around a bit slower than everyone else and little more hoppy than fluid motion like the other mice. But he couldn't leave without her so I now have her in with my mothering mouse before she meets my others. My question is I guess, is this a "normal" deformity in mice? I don't have any clear pictures of her yet but the best description I can give is that she kinda looks like a hunchback! Spunky little thing but looks really heavy in her shoulders and small in her butt area! She isn't sickly at all and very sweet but just curious as to what is going on, if anyone has any ideas?

Thanks in advance~ Ally


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

She is most likley sick not deformed, hunching up is a sign of sickness so I would not put her near your other mice and either find out what is wrong and treat it or have her putdown. Mice hide illness well so by time they show signs of it like this there feeling realy crap so don't hide it anymore.


----------



## allym1204 (Aug 27, 2014)

I really don't think she's sick (seen sick mice before and that's not how she's acting). She's acting perfectly normal for a mouse but she just looks odd! Her face is also slightly odd (id add a picture but it won't work) but her face seems too long as well and I don't think she's sick!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

To add a pic you first need to upload it to a photo hosting site like photobucket then post a link to the image.


----------



## allym1204 (Aug 27, 2014)

Poor little Sally died this afternoon with my boyfriend taking care of her so she died being held and loved but yes I figured out what was wrong- she was a runt of a litter (a peanut) and just sort of wasted away( she was seriously the tiniest mouse I've ever seen for her age!). Looked up a lot and I'm 100% sure that's what was wrong! Poor thing but she lived a good short life with us and will have a little mouse burial tonight.


----------

